# Vets??



## Maxi (May 20, 2011)

Hi, 
I have a nine week old cockapoo. I noticed he had a bit of poo hanging off his bum, I gave him his dinner,(which he ate) assuming it would come off. It looked like he was doing a poo, but when I checked the 'poo' was still hanging off. I tried to wipe it, and then realised it was something hard, he's obviously eaten something he shouldn't! Because he's digested it does it mean he will eventually poo it out or should I take him to the vets!???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried pulling gently on it to see if it will come out, id say give him till tomorrow just watch him and watch his poos if its not budged then take him to the vets. 


is it plastic, rubber, string, leather, cloth ?


----------



## Maxi (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll wait till the morning and take him. I did try and pull it and it didn't move. he just did a poo - but it's still stuck there! I think it's plastic - with 2 young children it could be anything!? I've been giving him pigs ears (which he loves!!) it could be part of one of them!? Is he too young to have them!?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

does he look uncomfertable when pooing, what are his pos like now they are moving past whatever it is. 


when Inca was about 6 months old and my wee brother was still on dummys she liked to chew them and got one stuck inbetween her small and lage intestine, this was exactly a week after being spayed and she had to be reopend for it to be removed. 

he he isnt bothering about it himself i wouldnt worry about it too much, its not blocking anything if he can still poo but a vet trip might be a good idea if you cant ger it out yourself.


----------



## Maxi (May 20, 2011)

He seems fine in himself. His poo was runny, but it would have to be to get pass whatever it is! After hed done it, he was chasing his tail round, it must be annoying!!! I have no idea how he's managed to get it out that far because like your experience, would imagine it to get stuck before!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I put my tea & biscuits down just to read this thread....

I have experienced Oakley eating and crewing wood, and passing it which wasn't too pleasant, but if it will budge it will, if not trip to the vets may be needed. I know it sounds gross but can you get hold of it? How big is it? don't hurt your puppy but a gentle pull may help .... if in any doubt pop to the vets .. that is what I would do.

Sorry I can't help too much


----------



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this post but its on the same lines.

We picked our puppy up yesterday and never noticed till we got her home but it looked like she was having a poo while she was walking around, but when we looked closer it was some dried poo that her mum must not have clean off.
We have tried getting it off but it won't move it's solid like a stone and dried round a her fur are you sure it's not something like that, as any one any ideas how to break it down we have tried soaking it but that did not work tried cutting her fur a little around it but it too close to her skin so can't could be a trip to the vets for us if we can't break it down to clean it any ideas anyone. 

Thanks Ged


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gedster said:


> Sorry to hijack this post but its on the same lines.
> 
> We picked our puppy up yesterday and never noticed till we got her home but it looked like she was having a poo while she was walking around, but when we looked closer it was some dried poo that her mum must not have clean off.
> We have tried getting it off but it won't move it's solid like a stone and dried round a her fur are you sure it's not something like that, as any one any ideas how to break it down we have tried soaking it but that did not work tried cutting her fur a little around it but it too close to her skin so can't could be a trip to the vets for us if we can't break it down to clean it any ideas anyone.
> ...


have you given you pup a full bath ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ged, Id get a glove on and try and soften it with shampoo and just work it in til it softens , or baby wipes x


----------



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

kendal said:


> have you given you pup a full bath ?


Yes thanks tried that but it was very stressful for her think it was a bit too much day after she had just left her mum we will try again now she is settled.

Thanks Ged


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

get the scissors out and trim the bum !!! thats what i do janice x


----------

